# spots at south point



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't know if they do or don't but if they are too expensive, take a look at the Silverton just north of there (that's also where Bass Pro is). Silverton usually has good rates and you can get to the SP quick by just taking the frontage road south and crossing over at their exit overpass (beats driving on the interstate during rush hour).


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

If you are looking for a room priceline.com has them at Southpoint for average of $61.00/night which is cheaper than the convention rate offered by the hotel itself. We booked ours yesterday. When you search priceline, refine your search to east of strip and it will show up on the first page.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

There was an "EDAY411" promo code that expired yesterday. Gave a bunch of us an average of 66 dollars a night and we only had to put up 40 dollars per room deposit.

I'm sure there will be more promos.

-Steve


----------



## mcfd-1229 (Aug 14, 2010)

cool thanks everybody


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Did the Expedia booking two days ago.2 adults, deluxe room 4 nights, and roundtrip airfare for just over 900.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

why did they move it to south point!!!!

So far off the Vegas Strip


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Babyk said:


> why did they move it to south point!!!!
> 
> So far off the Vegas Strip


I for one am looking forward to the move. I thought the Riv was such a dive and is compared to SouthPoint.


----------

